# Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?



## Tim1974 (28. Juni 2018)

*Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Hallo,

ich möchte mal auf diesem Wege ein paar Infos über Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme einholen. 
Selbst war ich damals einer der ersten, die so ein Teil hatten, damals von Microsoft und richtig teuer, später dann weitere Modelle, aber was ich nun suche ist ein Lenkrad mit realistischem Winkel und Präzision, also so wie in einem echten Fahrzeug, wo es sich ja auch nicht nur ca. 180° in jede Richtung drehen läßt, sondern insgesamt mindestens 720°!

Außerdem muß es gut im Euro Truck Simulator 2 und ähnlichen Simulationen laufen, alle Tasten müssen erkannt werden und es muß sich damit super präzise und feinfühlig steuern lassen, ohne nervöses hin und her zucken, wie es leider bei meinem 12 Jahre alten XBox-Lenkrad der Fall ist.

Bisher hab ich mir schonmal das Logitech G29 raus gesucht, soll ca. 240 Euro kosten, eigentlich viel mehr als ich ausgeben will, aber wenns preislich darunter nichts mit den von mir geforderten Features gibt, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## onlygaming (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Thrustmaster T150 (ohne Pro) 

-Einsteiger Lenkrad, zum guten Preis, Pedale sollen nicht so gut sein, dafür kann man ja die Pro Variante kaufen. Billiger kommst du nicht weg.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Ok, wirklich viel günstiger ist das T150 Pro dann aber auch nicht als das Logitech G29, welches angeblich echtes Leder am Lenkrad verwendet.

Was mich allgemein an den meisten Lenkrädern stört ist das Force Feedback, aber das haben sie beide, oder? Läßt sich das denn abstellen und das Lenkrad läuft trotzdem mit realistischem Gefühl in die Mittelstellung zurück?
Haben die für das Force Feedback eigentlich noch ein extra Netzteil oder geht das heute wenigstens über USB?


----------



## onlygaming (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Also das kommt drauf an, bei Fanatec/Logitech kann man das alles im Treiber einstellen wie stark das in die Mittelstellung gehen soll. 
Thrustmaster kann ich nichts zu sagen, aber ich gehe stark davon aus das dies auch geht. Force Feedback haben beide.

Netzteil ist immernoch extern, einige Lenkrad haben sogar Lüfter verbaut um die Motoren zu kühlen.

EDIT: Ich kann zur Base vom Thrustmaster nichts sagen das ich keines habe, aber das G29 ist von der Technik her schon steinalt, Logitech ruht sich seit 2009 auf ihren Lorbeeren aus.

Thrustmaster ist da schon bedeutend weiter mit einem T300 bzw. einer TX Wheel Base z.B.


----------



## Ryle (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Für vernünftige Qualität und Langlebigkeit wärst du bei Thrustmaster besser aufgehoben. Würde das T150 bei den Preisen des Logitech auch dem G29 vorziehen aber wenn du etwas Zeit hast würde ich ebay nach dem T300RS GT abklappern. Aussteller oder gute gebrauchte bekommst du da alle paar Tage mal für um die 200-250€ und das kann sich lohnen.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Gut, dann werd ich das G29 mal ausklammern, wenns nichtmal besser ist.
Wie ist es denn, wenn man die Lenkräder einfach ohne das Netzteil anschließt, dann hätte man ja kein Force Feedback, aber auch keine Rückstellung auf die Mitte, oder?


----------



## Torben456 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Also ich habe das T150 Pro, ist ein top Lenkrad. Ich habe mir von nem Freund ebenfalls mal die Pedale der non Pro Variante angeguckt, sind zwar aus Kunststoff, fahren sich aber ziemlich gut und sind für den Einstieg vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## onlygaming (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Nein ohne Strom wird das nichts, einfach mit anschließen und im Treiber das FFB ausschalten bzw. alle Regler außer Zentrierung auf 0 setzen, ist ganz einfach.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das T150 Pro, ist ein top Lenkrad. Ich habe mir von nem Freund ebenfalls mal die Pedale der non Pro Variante angeguckt, sind zwar aus Kunststoff, fahren sich aber ziemlich gut und sind für den Einstieg vollkommen ausreichend.



"Für den Einstieg" ist gut angesichts über 160 Euro für das T150. 

Gibt es denn abgesehen vom dritten Pedal (welches ich eh nicht brauche, da ich immer Automatik oder Schaltgetriebe ohne Kuppeln) fahre und abgesehen vom Plastik an den Pedalen noch andere Nachteile beim Non-Pro?
Ist das Lenkrad selbst denn genauso präzise und verarbeitet wie beim Pro?


----------



## onlygaming (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Die Preisklasse ist bei Lenkrädern Einsteiger Klasse. High-End sind die Direct Drive Wheel´s die über 1000€ alleine für die Base kosten. 

Soweit ich weiß sind die Lenkräder baugleich. Die Pro Pedale haben deutlich mehr Wiederstand, das ist auch ein großer Kritikpunkt beim Driving Force GT aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Ach Tim, die Teile haben Treiber, Firmware, sind aus Plastik, besitzen Force Feedback,  evtl. viel zu helle Led's an der Front, denkst du wirklich das so was sein Geld wert sein könnte? Nachher spielt sich doch alles leichter mit nem Pad. 

WAS DANN?  200€ für nen unbenutzten haufen Plastik, nene.

Am Rande gefragt: Besitzt du ETS2 ?

Nutze selbst ein Fanatec CSR.

PS: Im VK Thread geht grad ein GT3 Wheel übern Tisch für 110€, Fehlen nur Pedalen... Die kosten aber auch keine 100€...


----------



## onlygaming (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Also die blauen LED´s bei der CSL Base blenden teils schon krass  

Das wäre echt eine Option, musste mal reinschauen.

Dann hättest du sogar ein Fanatec, was Qualitativ die "Oberklasse" der Lenkräder darstellt.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Überleg selber schon, finde das Orange Gehäuse mit dem GT3 Schriftzug allein schon geil.


----------



## onlygaming (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Überleg selber schon, finde das Orange Gehäuse mit dem GT3 Schriftzug allein schon geil.



Ja das hat schon was, wie sieht das denn bei der Base mit der Erweiterbarkeit aus, kann man da auch die aktuellen Wheel´s drauf strecken?


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Nene, is nich vorgesehen. Mit etwas basteln ginge es aber möglicherweise. Das GT3 und CSR sind eher für Einsteiger gewesen und mit ner AiO Lösung gleichzusetzen, für Fanatecverhältnisse...


----------



## onlygaming (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Ah okay das wusste ich nicht, für Tim sollte es aber alle male ausreichen.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Locker aber die bereits genannten Kanditaten wären wohl sinnvoller, da deutlich aktueller.  Die inneren Werte vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, wie Riemen oder Zahnrad, da fehlt mir der Vergleich.


----------



## onlygaming (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Das stimmt, da ist man dann heute schon weiter. Mal sehen was er dazu sagt.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Irgendwie witzig aber auch komplett daneben.

7/10


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Ich glaub ich kauf mir dann einfach das Thrustmaster für ca. 165 Euro, ist ist schon ein Batzen, aber wenn es seine Qualität hat und lange hält und es sich damit vorallem super steuert, sollte das eine gute Wahl für mich sein.
Immerhin hab ich ja schon vor vielen Jahren ein Flugsim-Steuerungssystem mit Stick, Throttle aus Metall und Pedalen für rund 400 Euro gekauft, hab schon überlegt damit mal den ETS 2 zu steuern, aber meint ihr das wäre besser als mit einem Billiglenkrad?


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Was besser oder schlechter ist entscheidest du selbst. Weshalb man einen LKW über einen joystick steuern sollte entzieht sich meiner Logik.


----------



## DARPA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Jemand der freiwillig FFB deaktiviert, legt wahrscheinlich nicht viel Wert auf Immersion ^^


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Bei den Lenkrädern, die ich bisher hatte, ebenso bei den Joysticks, fand ich FFB meist unangenehm und störend, vielleicht ist das aber besser geworden bei den heutigen Lenkrädern, ich hab ja eh keine Wahl, weils anscheinend ja keine ohne FFB mehr gibt.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> "Für den Einstieg" ist gut angesichts über 160 Euro für das T150.
> 
> Gibt es denn abgesehen vom dritten Pedal (welches ich eh nicht brauche, da ich immer Automatik oder Schaltgetriebe ohne Kuppeln) fahre und abgesehen vom Plastik an den Pedalen noch andere Nachteile beim Non-Pro?
> Ist das Lenkrad selbst denn genauso präzise und verarbeitet wie beim Pro?


Die Pedale vom Pro sind hochwertiger und bieten auch einen besseren Druckpunkt.
Das no Pro hatte ich auch kurze Zeit bei mir und habe es wieder zurück geschickt da mir die Pedale nicht gefallen haben.

Der Druckpunkt war nicht so gut und die Pedale sind auch von T80, also aus einem billigem Lenkrad Set.
Wenn dann würde ich das T150 Pro kaufen, das Lenkrad ist vom T150 mit und ohne Pro immer identisch.

Das Lenkrad selber ist gut und lässt sich auch gut steuern.
Aber das Lenkrad vom Logitech G27 was mein Sohn hat lässt sich leichter und besser drehen.
Ich persönlich empfand es als besser als das T150.

Daher werde ich mir das G29 oder das G920 kaufen.
Mir ist bekannt das Logitech Zahnradantrieb hat und Thrustmaster Riemenantrieb.
Ich sehe aber am Riemenantrieb nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil drin, denn in der Fahrzeugtechnik wird heute noch im Lenkgetriebe Zahnräder  verwendet.

Zumindest hat mir persönlich das Zahrandantrieb vom Lenkgefühl besser gefallen und war auch für mich realistischer.
Das T300 von Thrustmaster hat den Vorteil dass das Lenkrand auch ausgetauscht werden kann.

Aber am ende finde ich den Thrustmaster genau wie das Lenkrad von Logitech sehr gut.
Ist daher am ende in der selben Preisklasse eine Sache des Persönlichen Geschmacks.

Nur das T150 ohne Pro würde ich nicht nehmen.
In meinem Fall kann ich mit dem dritten Pedal aus bestimmten Gründen nichts anfangen wo mir auch zwei Pedale ausreichen würden.
Daher fahre ich auch in echt aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen(Körperliche Einschränkungen) ein Fahrzeug mit Automatikgetriebe.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Das Logitech G29 wäre auch eine Option für mich, ist zwar teurer, aber wenns nochmal leichtgängiger und realistischer ist als das T150(Pro)...

Real bin ich mehr als die Hälfte der Zeit wo ich ein Auto hatte auch Automatik gefahren, auch ohne körperliche Einschränkungen, einfach weil es viel entspannter war in der Stadt, im Stau und beim Abbiegen, ich weiß garnicht ob die LKWs heute immer noch Handschaltung haben, vermutlich auch oft schon Automatik oder Halbautomatik, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Das T150 Pro, G29 und G920 liegen im Preis sehr nahe beisammen.
Musst aber gut suchen, da es hier in Shops immer Preisunterschiede sind.

Schau auch mal bei Otto-Versand rein, die haben in letzter Zeit da auch gute Angebote mit dabei.

EDIT:

LKWs bin selbst Jahrelang gefahren, da könnte ich dir viel Berichten, was hier aber zu viel werden würde und auch nicht richtig dazu gehört.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich diesen Beitrag überarbeitet und das OT entfernt. Was ich hier eingestellt hatte, habe ich dir per PN zukommen lassen.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Bevor man sich nun zu technischen Gegebenheiten aktueller LKW's austauscht oder persönliche Vorlieben im Straßenverkehr bespricht kann man den Thread auch schließen. 

Empfehlungen wurden genannt und so groß ist der Markt da im Einsteigerbereich nicht.

PS: Wenn du noch ETS2 besitzen würdest, müsstest du solche Fragen gar nicht stellen, da kann man alle möglichen Getriebearten verbauen und mit sämtlichen Fahrhilfen kombinieren. So kann man sogar ein manuelles Getriebe im Automatikmodus fahren, irre gelle?


----------



## onlygaming (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Mit nem Flugzeug Joystick ETS 2 spielen? Man kann es sich auch noch schwieriger machen  

Also ich würde entweder das G29 oder das T150 Pro kaufen.

Wir haben dir die Vor und Nachteile aufgezeigt, jetzt musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Jetzt nochmal kurz als wahrscheinlich letzte Frage, wo liegt genau der Unterschied zwischen Logitech G29 und G920?


----------



## Torben456 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal kurz als wahrscheinlich letzte Frage, wo liegt genau der Unterschied zwischen Logitech G29 und G920?



Das eine ist PS4 kompatibel (G29) und das G920 ist XBOX kompatibel, beide kannst du aber am PC nutzen, ich würde aber das G29 wählen, da du unten nen cooles Rad dran hast, da kann man ganz nützliche Funktion drauflegen.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme fÃ¼r Simulationen?*

Logitech G29 und G920 Driving Force: Lenkrad kann im ersten Test uberzeugen

2sec Google...

G29 vs G920

Das kann unmöglich zu schwer für dich sein. Selbst die Anmeldung im Forum ist komplizierter.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Ansonsten sind sie identisch?
Aber das G920 ist doch etwas günstiger, oder nicht?


----------



## DARPA (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Ist echt schwer, an Informationen zu kommen 

Produktvergleich Logitech G29 Driving Force, USB (PS3/PS4), Logitech G920 Driving Force Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Unterschied ist wie hier richtig geschrieben ob für PS3/4 oder XBox.

Die Anordnung der Knöpfe ist daher auch etwas unterschiedlich und wenn du keine Konsole bevorzugst kann es sein das du die Tastenanordnung und Belegung ggf. von einem Lenkrad bevorzugst.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Ich vermute da ein Problem, da ich ja ein X-Box-Lenkrad von Logitech noch habe, was ich neulich auch am PC erstmals ausprobiert habe und dort so gut wie keine der Tasten des Lenkrades erkannt wurde... 
Die einzigen Tasten die erkannt worden sind, waren die Kursortasten am Lenkrad, alle anderen waren tot, wenn ich jetzt also das G920 nehmen würde, das hat die Tastenanordnung genauso wie mein altes Logitech-Lenkrad, also befürchte ich da auch Probleme beim ETS 2, oder mache ich mir da unnötig Sorgen?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Kommt drauf an was für ein Lenkrad du hast.
Das kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen da ich das G920 noch nicht hatte, kann es mir aber nicht so ganz vorstellen.

Das T150 und auch das G27 von meinem Sohn wurde richtig vom ETS2 erkannt und eingerichtet.
Das T150 musste ich aber in The Crew erst einstellen, da hier nichts automatisch eingerichtet wurde.
Da musste ich jede Taste zuweisen.

Kommt daher manchmal auch aufs Spiel mit an.
Das T150 hat hierzu ein Treiber was vom Hersteller bezogen werden muss und der Schalter muss dann auf PS3 gesetzt sein, sonst funktioniert es am PC nicht.
Mein XBox 360 Controller wird ja auch richtig vom PC bzw. meist in Spielen erkannt.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Nö, ist völlig berechtigt, wenn jemand ein Haar in der Suppe findet, dann du.

Es ist auch jetzt schon abzusehen, dass keines der Räder gekauft wird sondern ein weiterer Thread eröffnet wird in dem es um mögliche Haltungsschäden oder mangelhaften EMV Schutz geht.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nö, ist völlig berechtigt, wenn jemand ein Haar in der Suppe findet, dann du.
> 
> Es ist auch jetzt schon abzusehen, dass keines der Räder gekauft wird sondern ein weiterer Thread eröffnet wird in dem es um mögliche Haltungsschäden oder mangelhaften EMV Schutz geht.


Frage mich was das von dir soll, der TS erkundigt sich hier nach bestimmten Lenkräder.
Jeder der hierzu was dazu beitragen kann oder möchte kann sich hier mit beteiligen, es wird keiner dazu gezwungen.

Wir sind auch in einem Forum wo alle Fragen auftauchen können.
Und ob er sich nun solch ein Lenkrad kaufen wird oder nicht soll uns vollkommen egal sein!
Auch andere Themen die er aus bestimmten Gründen verfassen wird.

Aber solche Spam Beiträge wie von dir braucht hier sicherlich auch keiner!
In seinem Thema sehe ich nichts ungewöhnliches, was andere auch nicht anders fragen würden.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Mir egal was du brauchst. 

Läuft trotzdem in jedem seiner Threads gleich, inklusive dem Fakt das sich die Helfenden nachher in die Wolle kriegen.
Darum beantwortet der  Tim auch keine Fragen, sondern stellt immer neue banale Sachen zur Diskussion.

Allein der Threadtitel in Kombination mit dem abgeschalteten FF und Automatikschaltung ist schon ein Witz.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mir egal was du brauchst.
> 
> Läuft trotzdem in jedem seiner Threads gleich, inklusive dem Fakt das sich die Helfenden nachher in die Wolle kriegen.
> Darum beantwortet der  Tim auch keine Fragen, sondern stellt immer neue banale Sachen zur Diskussion.
> ...


Kenne seine anderen Themen, aber ich behandle jedes Thema für sich und ganz egal von wem, wenn mir ein Thema nicht passt dann verlasse ich es einfach ohne was mit beizutragen. 

Und was ist an seinem Thema nun so ungewöhnlich? Am T150 was ich da hatte musste ich das FF auch sehr stark reduzieren, da hiermit das Lenkverhalten ungewöhnlich schwer war, das ist heute bei keinem LKW was nicht aus dem 19em Jahrhundert der Fall. In Spiele fahre ich auch lieber mit Automatik, da einfacher. Ich selbst habe 16 Jahre LKW gefahren und dies sogar im Schwer- und Spezialtransport und überwiegend auch  Schaltfahrzeuge.


----------



## Venom89 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> ...



Normalerweise würde ich dir vollkommen Recht geben.
In diesem Fall aber nicht. Informiere dich einfach mal ein wenig über den netten Herren. Über 500 Threads und kein Ratschlag wird angenommen. Da kann man durchaus stinkig werden .

LG

Zum Topic. Wenn dann richtig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Das ist mir egal, wenn ich voreingenommen bin dann würde ich gar nichts mit beitragen.
Ob er meine Ratschläge annimmt oder nicht ist mir vollkommen schnuppe.

Ich muss auch nicht immer gleicher Meinung wie andere sein, so kann ich auch nicht erwarten das andere immer meine Meinung teilen werden.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Falsch... wenn richtig dann richtig Formel 1 oder LKWs fahren, denn keine Simulation wird 100% der Rivalität dran kommen.  
Du kannst 1000 Stunden mit dem ETS2 gefahren sein und wenn du solch ein LKW steuern müsstest würdest das Ding noch nicht mal 100 Meter geradeaus Rückwärts bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Sattelzug wäre da noch einfach... 
PS... die Zugmaschine auf dem Bild hatte noch zwei Achsen mehr, einen schweren Ladekran und wog leer 35 Tonnen.
Ohne Spezialgenehmigungen durfte dieser Zug in dieser Zusammengestellt kein Meter bewegt werden.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Steht jedem frei, sicher.

Aber Empfehlungen und Tips wurden gegeben.
Zwischenzeitlich ging's es bereits um LKW Getriebe und seine Vorliebe für Automatikgetriebe im Stadtverkehr.
Fragen wurden wie gewohnt ignoriert.

Im Grunde wissen wir noch nicht mal ob es sich bei "dem PC" um einen WindowsPC dreht.

Hoffentlich hab ich ihm jetzt nicht die Pointe versaut.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Bei mir ist leider so das ich hier echte Erfahrungen habe und wenn es zu schwer ist kommt es mir nicht realistisch vor.
Denn heutige PKWs und auch LKWs verfügen über moderne Technik und sind daher nicht mehr schwergängig oder so laut wie früher. Es wird alles unternommen um es einem Berufskraftfahrer angenehm zu machen. Fahre auch neben LKWs auch seit 1988 PKWs und hatte bisher auch ein Lenkverhalten das nur ein gewissen Widerstand bringt.

Viele LKWs verfügen auch schon über Scheibenbremse, so ist das Bremsverhalten vom Druck her nicht mehr so stark wie früher mit Trommelbremse. 
Aber sonst verstehe ich schon gut was du meinst und teile deine Ansicht auch aus dem Spielerischen abspeckt her.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Das stimmt, beim T150 was ich da hatte konnte ich es meinen Bedürfnisse gut anpassen und fand das Lenkrad in diesem Sinn auch schon ganz gut.
Die Pedale waren aber bei der no Pro Version mir zu billig und der Druckpunkt ohne gutes Gefühl aufbauen zu können. Daher wenn T150 dann würde ich klar zur Pro Variante greifen, auch wenn ich das Kupplungspedal in meinem Fall nicht verwenden kann.

Ich werde aber demnächst auch zunächst das G29 oder G920 testen und mich dann endgültig entscheiden.
Mehr als 250 Euro werde ich da aber nicht ausgeben, denn mir ist bekannt das es da auch hochwertige Lenkräder mit Pedale gibt die dann noch besser und realer sind.
Aber so viel nutze ich ein Lenkrad nicht, so das sich solche Anschaffungskosten bei mir sich nicht rechnen.

Solche Gestelle, Stationen wie von @Venom89  eingestellt finde ich zwar schon sehr interessant und als beste Lösung, aber für so was fehlt mir leider der Platz.
Das ständige an- und abbauen was in meinem Fall dann vorkommen wird finde ich dann auch nicht so toll. Aber lässt sich in meinem Fall nicht anders lösen.

Die 900 ° reichen auch normal, selbst für ETS2 reicht es aus.
Natürlich sind 1080° noch besser, aber ob es am ende auch wirklich gebraucht wird ist eine andere Sache.
Mit dem T150 musste ich auch 900° in ETS2 haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Die Frage ist hierbei ja, wieviel Grad ein normales LKW-Lenkrad kann?

Ich bin auch so lange nicht mehr selbst PKW gefahren, daß ich selbst da nicht  mehr weiß, wieviel Grad es sind, ist ja im Grunde auch unwichtig, ich meine aber es waren 2 komplette Umdrehungen, also 720°, oder?
Warum soll dann ein Lenkrad 1080° haben müssen, 900° wären dann schon mehr als 2 komplette Drehungen.


----------



## Torben456 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist hierbei ja, wieviel Grad ein normales LKW-Lenkrad kann?
> 
> Ich bin auch so lange nicht mehr selbst PKW gefahren, daß ich selbst da nicht  mehr weiß, wieviel Grad es sind, ist ja im Grunde auch unwichtig, ich meine aber es waren 2 komplette Umdrehungen, also 720°, oder?
> Warum soll dann ein Lenkrad 1080° haben müssen, 900° wären dann schon mehr als 2 komplette Drehungen.



Ist halt je nach Gefährt anders, ein normaler PKW hat meines Wissens nach 900° und LKWs sowie Busse bis zu 1080°.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist hierbei ja, wieviel Grad ein normales LKW-Lenkrad kann?


Das ist irrelevant, da es aufs Spiel an kommt und nicht was real ist.
Denn selbst wenn der Lenkeinschlag in echt grösser ist kommt es aufs Spiel an was hierzu vorbestimmt wurde.

Es bringt dir nichts auf 1080° einzustellen wenn im Spiel nach 900° schon Schluss ist.
Denn du würdest zwar weiter lenken können ohne das sich die Räder bewegen.

Beim T150 musste ich für ETS2 auch 900° von den 1080° einstellen.
Hatte es auch mit 1080° getestet gehabt.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Gut man könnte mit 1080° versuchen ein Lenkradspiel zu simulieren, zu meiner Zeit habe ich es nicht gemocht wenn ich mit dem Lenkrad so steuern musste als wäre ich auf der Titanic... da wundert es mich nicht das die Titanic ein Eisberg gestriffen hat...


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Gut man könnte mit 1080° versuchen ein Lenkradspiel zu simulieren, zu meiner Zeit habe ich es nicht gemocht wenn ich mit dem Lenkrad so steuern musste als wäre ich auf der Titanic... da wundert es mich nicht das die Titanic ein Eisberg gestriffen hat...



Ich meine so was gibt's. Zumindest dachte ich so etwas an meinem Fanatec einstellen zu können.

Aber der Vollständigkeit halber, einen Paramter fürs Lenkradspiel gibt's nicht namentlich, ließe sich aber unter zu Hilfenahme anderer Einstellungen erreichen.


----------



## onlygaming (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Also beim Driften sind 900/1080 ein Traum, nimmt einem das FFB einem meistens eh die große Arbeit beim Drehen ab und man lässt das Lenkrad "gehen" 

Aber in ETS machen 900 Grad sinn und lohnen sich.


----------



## Torben456 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Ich habe bei iRacing auch die kompletten 900° aktiviert auch wenn man meistens maximal 270° Einschlag nutzt, je nach Fahrzeug.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich meine so was gibt's. Zumindest dachte ich so etwas an meinem Fanatec einstellen zu können.
> 
> Aber der Vollständigkeit halber, einen Paramter fürs Lenkradspiel gibt's nicht namentlich, ließe sich aber unter zu Hilfenahme anderer Einstellungen erreichen.


Meine auch in ETS2 gesehen zu haben das ein Lenkradspiel mit eingestellt werden kann.

Mein Beitrag war eher Spasserhalber gemeint, da ich in echt machmal auch solche LKWs fahren musste wo es kein Spass machte. Denn ohne Lenkradspiel stellst du auf der Autobahn schon dein Tempomat ein und lässt es dann einfach rollen. Mit Lenkradspiel bist du da ständig am Rudern was auch mit der Zeit nicht nur nervend ist sondern auch etwas ermüdend. In engen Strassen oder Situationen muss mit Lenkradspiel auch vorsichtiger und langsamer gefahren werden, da immer zwei bestimmte Punkte erfühlt werden müssen.

Habe es daher gehasst, zum Glück hatte die meiste Zeit immer ein festen LKW zugeteilt der auch noch recht neu war.
Aber manchmal musste man für jemanden anderes einspringen oder in andere Firmen tätig war die noch nicht so neue LKWs hatten.


----------



## Herbststurm (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



iWebi schrieb:


> Dagegen ist mein T500RS eine ganz andere Liga und würde es wieder Kaufen. Außerdem mag ich es nicht wenn Lenkräder zu leicht zu lenken sind.



Das T500RS findet man kaum noch zu kaufen, ist das viel älter als das T300?

Suche auch noch ein gutes Lenkrad hatte das T300Rs und G920(als günstige Alternative) im Auge.


----------



## Herbststurm (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



iWebi schrieb:


> Ja aus 2010  ist das.
> Ja, scheint nur noch selten zu geben und das auch noch für überteuert.
> 
> Hab meins 2016 für 360 erworben.
> ...



ja das billigste hab ich Neu für über 500 Euro gesehen und das Pedal vom T500RS sieht echt besser aus, scheint es aber auch einzeln zu geben.

Nur vom Pedal her ist das vom G920 bzw. G29 besser als das vom T300RS ?


----------



## Herbststurm (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Schade das hier die meisten Geschäfte die Lenkräder aussortiert haben, so müsste ich extra nach Halle Saale fahren, in der Hoffnung das bei Mediamarkt und Co. noch welche verkauft werden, die man sich dort persönlich anschauen kann.

Bin beim T300 noch  nicht so vom Pedal überzeugt, da ich es noch nicht ausprobieren konnte. Beim G29 wenn man bei der Bremse den Gummiklotz raus holt, war das schon ganz Ok nur ist beim T300 wiederum das Lenkrad besser.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Herbststurm schrieb:


> Schade das hier die meisten Geschäfte die Lenkräder aussortiert haben, so müsste ich extra nach Halle Saale fahren, in der Hoffnung das bei Mediamarkt und Co. noch welche verkauft werden, die man sich dort persönlich anschauen kann.
> 
> Bin beim T300 noch  nicht so vom Pedal überzeugt, da ich es noch nicht ausprobieren konnte. Beim G29 wenn man bei der Bremse den Gummiklotz raus holt, war das schon ganz Ok nur ist beim T300 wiederum das Lenkrad besser.



Bei unserem Media Markt gibts nur G29/920 und ein Speedlink Drift OZ zu kaufen.Da würde ich mir nicht zu viele Hoffnungen machen, kannst ja Online Schauen ob es vor Ort da ist


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Also ich habe mir jetzt kürzlich das Logitech G920 gekauft, obwohl ich immer der Meinung war, dass Controller ausreichend wäre.

Jetzt kann ich sagen: Nein, ist er nicht 

Mit dem Controller fahre ich aktuell noch schnellere Runden, aber es macht einfach nicht ansatzweise so viel Spaß.
Ich hätte nie erwartet, dass es sich so viel anders spielt.

Ich finde, dass sich das Bremspedal durchaus realistisch anfühlt. Wenn ich bei meinem Auto voll in die Bremse steige, kommt auch der Widerstand.
Ich werde da auf jeden Fall nichts daran ändern.


----------



## DARPA (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Na ist doch logisch, weils realistischer ist.

Oder fliegt ihr in real life nen UFO, das per Controller gesteuert wird?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Controller geht ja noch, in meinem Ufo muss ich immer noch zum abbiegen die Hand raus halten.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



DARPA schrieb:


> Na ist doch logisch, weils realistischer ist.
> 
> Oder fliegt ihr in real life nen UFO, das per Controller gesteuert wird?



Naja, mit dem Controller kannst du wessentlich schneller reagieren als mit dem Lenkrad, weshalb ich aktuell noch nicht meine Zeiten mit dem Controller überbiete.


----------



## onlygaming (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, mit dem Controller kannst du wessentlich schneller reagieren als mit dem Lenkrad, weshalb ich aktuell noch nicht meine Zeiten mit dem Controller überbiete.


Kommt drauf an was man spielt, auf Dauer ist das Lenkrad schneller weil man präziser lenken kann und so die Reifen bis ans Limit bringen kann ohne das man so stark lenkt das man Untersteuern hat.   (Gilt für Sims) Positiver Nebeneffekt, die Reifen leben länger^^ 



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was man spielt, auf Dauer ist das Lenkrad schneller weil man präziser lenken kann und so die Reifen bis ans Limit bringen kann ohne das man so stark lenkt das man Untersteuern hat.   (Gilt für Sims) Positiver Nebeneffekt, die Reifen leben länger^^
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk



Natürlich, da hast du vollkommen recht. Ich muss es trotzdem erst noch richtig lernen, aber das Lenken fühlt sich einfach viel angenehmer an, weil man viel präziser und gleichmäßiger lenken kann.
Dafür muss ich ganz schön kurbeln, wenn sich mein Auto doch mal fast dreht oder wenn ich driften möchte


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Ich kenn das auch, aber zuletzt von der xBox360 und "Forza Motorsport 2", hab da teils Lenkrad, aber ein billiges für ca. 80 Euro mit 2 Pedalen, und teils den Kontroller genutzt und war mit beidem nicht im Stande auf hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad die Nordschleife eine Runde ohne mehrere Crashes zu fahren, denn eines kann so ein System nicht, einem das wirkliche Gefühl vermitteln, was man langläuftig auch als Popometer bezeichnet, was einem signalisiert, wenn das Fahrzeug zu rutschen oder zu schieben beginnt, außerdem sind die preiswerten Lenkradsysteme viel zu unpräzise, gerade bei den Spielkonsolen, was da aber teils wahrscheinlich auch an arcademäßiger Fahrphysik liegen könnte.

Ich werde das aber am PC demnächst neu erforschen, wenn ich meinen nächsten leistungsstarken PC hier habe, werd ich auch ein Lenkrad-/Pedalsystem der ca. 230 Euro Klasse kaufen und mal sehen ob sich Simulationen dann präziser steuern lassen, ich gehe jedenfalls mal davon aus.


----------



## DARPA (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> denn eines kann so ein System nicht, einem das wirkliche Gefühl vermitteln, was man langläuftig auch als Popometer bezeichnet, was einem signalisiert, wenn das Fahrzeug zu rutschen oder zu schieben beginnt,


Oh doch, ich finde das können heutige Simulationen schon sehr gut. Bis auf fehlende Beschleunigigungskräfte (in Ermangelung eines 3-Achsen Simulators) fühlt sich das für mich schon sehr stark nach Auto fahren an.
 Z.B. bei PC2 gefällt mir die Rückmeldung der Fahrbahnoberfläche sehr gut, da spürt man wunderbar das Gripniveau.
Man benötigt natürlich auch brauchbare Hardware und vernünftige FFB Settings.


----------



## onlygaming (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



DARPA schrieb:


> Oh doch, ich finde das können heutige Simulationen schon sehr gut. Bis auf fehlende Beschleunigigungskräfte (in Ermangelung eines 3-Achsen Simulators) fühlt sich das für mich schon sehr stark nach Auto fahren an.
> Z.B. bei PC2 gefällt mir die Rückmeldung der Fahrbahnoberfläche sehr gut, da spürt man wunderbar das Gripniveau.
> Man benötigt natürlich auch brauchbare Hardware und vernünftige FFB Settings.




Kann DARPA nur zustimmen.
Wenn man mit so einem Simulator mit "Bewegung" (vorzugsweise mit VR) mal gefahren ist, will man da eigentlich nie wieder raus^^ Kann da die Simracing  Expo am Nürburgring nur jedem ans Herz legen 

Das da mit einem Xbox 360 Wheel (Denke mal was ein Speedlink Drift OZ oder so) und FM2 nichts rum kommt sollte klar sein. 
Heute ist man da viel weiter, ein G29/T150 macht schon einen super Job. 

Die Nordschleife ist auch nicht leicht, Enthusiasten freuen sich jedoch auf jeden Meter auf der Strecke, und wissen die Raffinessen des Kurses zu schätzen wenn man z.B mit einem GT3 Pflanzgarten 2 um nen Meter versetzt und dann durchs Bellof S praktisch grade durch fährt oder Quiddelbacher Höhe/Flugplatz mal wieder etwas übertrieben hat und weit rauskommt 


Bin ja selber mit dem G29 (G27) Jahre lang gefahren, als ich dann das erste mal mit einem Fanatec Wheel gefahren bin war das wie eine komplett andere Welt. 
Das Force Feedback gibt einem so viele Informationen das dort schon eine Art Popometer aufkommt, wobei ich Jahre lang mit dem Driving Force GT oder G27 (Die ersten Jahre) ohne FFB gefahren bin, und durchaus flott dabei war. rFactor Ligen waren da auch kein Problem, man muss halt lernen sich visuell zu orientieren und ein Gefühl für den Wagen bekommen und es einfach schon predicten wann das Heck kommt etc. Dann kann man problemlos sehr schnell fahren. Mit FFB ist es aber viel einfacher und macht mehr Spaß weil man halt was zurückbekommt, wie es in echt halt auch ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Trotzdem ist das in echt noch etwas ganz anderes, da bekommt man nicht nur übers Lenkrad Feedback, sondern eben wie gesagt auch übers Popometer und das ist für jeden Rennfahrer unerläßlich. Dazu kommt die Sicht nicht nur nach vorne, sondern in alle Richtungen in echter Größe, sowas kann kein PC oder Konsolen-Sim je auch nur annähernd bieten.
Die großen Sims, die die Formel1-Teams heute haben, wären da schon eine andere Hausnummer, will aber nicht wissen was die Dinger kosten. 

Bei meiner Flugsimulation (X-Plane 10) ist es ähnlich, auch da fehlt das Popometer, der Stick hat auch kein Force Feedback, ebenso nicht die Pedale, auch wenn beides zusammen etwa 500 Euro gekostet hat, aber die Präzision ist enorm, da kann ich beim Helikopter-fliegen schon eine Ahnung davon bekommen, wie es in echt sein wird, aber auch da kommt man mit PC und dem besten Equipment lange nicht hin.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Thema Popometer:


> Wenn ich das schon höre: »Das muss man im Hintern spüren...« So ein Schmarrn, wenn du was im Hintern spürst, ist's nämlich vorbei, denn dann bist du schon längst runter von der Straße.


Zitat von Walter Röhrl.


----------



## onlygaming (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Das FFB kommt teilweise schon der Realität echt nah, fehlt halt nur noch die Bewegung des Sitzes. Das mit der Sicht ist durch VR gelöst und wird in Zukunft weiter optimiert werden.


----------



## HagenStein87 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Tim! Tim! Tim! Du machst viele Menschen aggressiv! Kauf dir das T150 und gut...oder du tauscht es dann um... Kaum ein Mensch diskutiert soviel...


----------



## Ray2015 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Komm bei mir vorbei (56288) und teste das Thrustmaster TS-PC und vernünftige Fanatec Pedale + DIY Seq. Shifter aus einem BMW. Danach willst du erst mal nix mehr anderes


----------



## onlygaming (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Komm bei mir vorbei (56288) und teste das Thrustmaster TS-PC und vernünftige Fanatec Pedale + DIY Seq. Shifter aus einem BMW. Danach willst du erst mal nix mehr anderes


Rein aus Interesse, kannst du Mal ein Bild von dem Shifter Posten? Vielleicht noch 1-2 Sätze wie du das gebaut hast? Wäre echt nett 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ray2015 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Du kannst gerne mal hier vorbei schauen:

Ray's DIY-Ecke (Shifter, Buttonbox, Rig)  - Rennplatz-Showroom - www.pcars-forum.de

Dort findest du mein Setup 

Der Thread hier erinnert mich stark an meine Anfangszeiten. Ich habe mit einem Thrustmaster T80 angefangen. Lange dabei geblieben ist es nicht. Mich hat das damals so geflasht, dass ich mich weiter informiert habe und nun wahlweise mit VR oder Tripple-Screen spiele. Es macht so unglaublich viel Spaß  Leider wie PC's, Dampfen und Frauen ein arsch teures Hobby.

Ich würde empfehlen mit einem T80 erst einmal auszuprobieren. Wenn es dann Spaß macht, kann man sich direkt vernünftiges Zeug holen.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne mal hier vorbei schauen:
> 
> Ray's DIY-Ecke (Shifter, Buttonbox, Rig)  - Rennplatz-Showroom - www.pcars-forum.de
> 
> Dort findest du mein Setup



Uh, respekt, das ist schon extrem geil, würde mir meine Frau aber nie erlauben 
Zumindest einen Racing Seat usw. hätte ich trotzdem irgendwann gerne.


----------



## Ray2015 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> würde mir meine Frau aber nie erlauben



Was denkst du wie viel Bearbeitungszeit das gekostet hat?  Da tun sich Kompromisse aber immer ganz gut. Ich habe mein Rig etwas kleiner gebaut als geplant und meine Frau hat in unserem Hobbyraum dann eine Nähecke bekommen.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Was denkst du wie viel Bearbeitungszeit das gekostet hat?  Da tun sich Kompromisse aber immer ganz gut. Ich habe mein Rig etwas kleiner gebaut als geplant und meine Frau hat in unserem Hobbyraum dann eine Nähecke bekommen.



Es hat mich schon etliche Bearbeitungszeit gekostet, dass ich mein Lenkrad am PC Tisch aufgebaut lassen darf 
Sonst müsste ich immer die ganze Verkabelung auseinandernehmen.

Mit ner Nähecke kann ich sie nicht locken, weil sie ihr Nähzeug einfach immer im Esszimer/Wohnzimmer aufbaut


----------



## DARPA (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das in echt noch etwas ganz anderes, da bekommt man nicht nur übers Lenkrad Feedback, sondern eben wie gesagt auch übers Popometer und das ist für jeden Rennfahrer unerläßlich.



Popometer bedeutet, dass man ein (Fein-)Gefühl fürs Fahrzeug hat, wie es sich bewegt und steuert. Und dementsprechend das Fahrzeug positionieren kann.

Und dieses Feedback können Fahrsimulationen inzwischen sehr gut vermitteln. Sonst könnte man z.B. in Dirt Rally nicht so fahren wie man fahren kann. 
Oder zwischen verschiedenen Simulationen kann man die unterschiedliche Umsetzung der Fahrzeuggewichte und deren Trägheit erspüren.
Und das alles, während man smooth im Raceseat sitzt. Ok, manchmal mehr und manchmal weniger smooth ^^

Ich fahre auch in real life viel Auto und inzwischen auch wieder Motorrad. Und keine 50 PS Polos, also ich weiss schon halbwegs, wovon ich rede. So wie viele andere hier auch. Also sprich uns nicht immer unsere Erfahrung ab (machst du ja bei Hardware auch gerne).


Sorry für den Exkurs. Jetzt darf es wieder um die Wheels und RIGs gehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Ok gut, sehr interessant.
Ich schließe mich dem meisten Aussagen hier mal an, wobei meine wilde Zeit was Rennsimulationen und echtes Autofahren angeht schon lange vorbei sind und ich hatte zeitweilich auch real 174 PS aus 2,8 Litern Hubraum. Allerdings bin ich real nie auf einer Rennstrecke gefahren und auch sonst sehr zivilisiert, insofern kann ich keine wirklichen realen Rennerfahrungen vorweisen, wohl aber ein Gefühl dafür, wie sich ein flottes Auto anfühlt, bin auch mal in einem 507 PS AMG mit gefahren.
Der Punkt dabei ist, wenn ich es mit meinen damaligen PC-Simulationen vergleiche, der echte Fahrspaß kommt am PC irgendwie bei mir nicht so auf, weil die ganzen Kräfte fehlen, die einen nach hinten in den Sitz pressen, ebenso die Fliegkräfte usw.. Dennoch will ich nicht abstreiten, daß die PC-Simulationen auf grund der immer besseren Grafik und des immer besseren Force Feedback heute auch einiges mehr zu bieten haben, als damals.
Ich hab damals irgendwann die Lust an den PC-Rennsims verloren, heute reizt es mich mehr möglichst realitisch virtuell LKW und Busse zu fahren, ohne dabei arge Fahrfehler zu machen, vorallem auch Rangieren und in engen Gassen damit zu fahren, ohne irgendwo anzustoßen.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok gut, sehr interessant.
> Ich schließe mich dem meisten Aussagen hier mal an, wobei meine wilde Zeit was Rennsimulationen und echtes Autofahren angeht schon lange vorbei sind und ich hatte zeitweilich auch real 174 PS aus 2,8 Litern Hubraum. Allerdings bin ich real nie auf einer Rennstrecke gefahren und auch sonst sehr zivilisiert, insofern kann ich keine wirklichen realen Rennerfahrungen vorweisen, wohl aber ein Gefühl dafür, wie sich ein flottes Auto anfühlt, bin auch mal in einem 507 PS AMG mit gefahren.
> Der Punkt dabei ist, wenn ich es mit meinen damaligen PC-Simulationen vergleiche, der echte Fahrspaß kommt am PC irgendwie bei mir nicht so auf, weil die ganzen Kräfte fehlen, die einen nach hinten in den Sitz pressen, ebenso die Fliegkräfte usw.. Dennoch will ich nicht abstreiten, daß die PC-Simulationen auf grund der immer besseren Grafik und des immer besseren Force Feedback heute auch einiges mehr zu bieten haben, als damals.
> Ich hab damals irgendwann die Lust an den PC-Rennsims verloren, heute reizt es mich mehr möglichst realitisch virtuell LKW und Busse zu fahren, ohne dabei arge Fahrfehler zu machen, vorallem auch Rangieren und in engen Gassen damit zu fahren, ohne irgendwo anzustoßen.



Also ich bin ja quasi Lenkrad Neueinsteiger und kann dir sagen, dass ein Lenkrad das Spielgefühl enorm aufwertet.
Das ForceFeedback ist nicht so meins und ich stelle es immer eher etwas schwächer ein. Es fühlt sich für mich einfach komisch und nicht real an, wenn plötzlich mit enormer Kraft am Lenkrad gerissen wird.
Wenn ich mit meinem Auto fahre, zuckt mein Lenkrad auch nicht plötzlich, wenn ich über Bodenwellen, Schlaglöcher oder durch Kurven fahre.
Deswegen macht für mich das ForceFeedback kaum Sinn. Aber man versucht, ähnlich wie mit der Vibration bei Controllern, den Spielern einfach mehr Gefühl zu vermitteln.

Ich hätte das ForceFeedback auch lieber in meinem Stuhl, denn da würde ich eher Spüren, wenn ich über Bodenwellen und Schlaglöcher fahre oder wenn ich die Fliehkräfte in Kurven habe.

So spür ich es zwar am Lenkrad, mein Körper bleibt aber vollkommen in Ruhe und das fühlt sich für mich einfach komisch an.
Dann stelle ich lieber das Lenkrad so ein, dass es sich auch eher ruhiger verhält.

Ich kann die übringens das Logitech G920 / G29 empfehlen.
Fühlt sich sehr hochwertig an, ist sehr gut verarbeitet, umkompliziert einzurichten und es funktioniert auch sehr gut.


----------



## onlygaming (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne mal hier vorbei schauen:
> 
> Ray's DIY-Ecke (Shifter, Buttonbox, Rig)  - Rennplatz-Showroom - www.pcars-forum.de
> 
> ...



Mein Erstes Lenkrad war ein Big Ben Wheel: 
https://gzhls.at/i/76/24/797624-n0.jpg 

Darüber hab ich mich dann auch "hochgearbeitet" Leider bietet Logitech kein DFGT mehr an, wobei ein G29 ja teils auch nur noch 200€ kostet (Zurecht wenn man bedenkt wie alt es ist. Ich betone alt und nicht schlecht^^)

Hab mir den Thread angeschaut, echt Respekt  Sieht echt super aus


----------



## Herbststurm (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir die Kombination aus T300 + Fanatec Pedale hole oder auf dieses Fanatec Bundle warten soll:
CSL Elite Wheel Starter Pack fuer Xbox One & PC

Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit den Fanatec Lenkrädern und weis, ob die auch mit z.B Forza Horizon 3 gut zusammen arbeiten?


----------



## onlygaming (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Herbststurm schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir die Kombination aus T300 + Fanatec Pedale hole soll oder auf dieses Fanatec Bundle warte:
> CSL Elite Wheel Starter Pack fuer Xbox One & PC
> 
> Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit den Fanatec Lenkrädern und weis, ob die auch mit z.B Forza Horizon 3 gut zusammen arbeiten?



Habe im Grunde genau das Fanatec Bundle, ist einfach der Wahnsinn, für mich das Geld wert. Ob das mit Horizon 3 funzt weiß ich nicht, Forza gehört nicht zum natürlichen Spielraum eines CSL / ClubSport Wheel, da spielt man eher Assetto Corsa oder Project CARS mit^^


----------



## Herbststurm (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



> Forza gehört nicht zum natürlichen Spielraum eines CSL / ClubSport Wheel, da spielt man eher Assetto Corsa oder Project CARS mit^^



Das ist mir schon klar.  

Ich mag abseits der Sims eben auch Forza Horizon 3, dass spiele ich viel mit Kumpels über Pc, daher wäre mir schon wichtig, dass man für den Preis des Lenkrad auch seinen Spass bei dem Game hat.

Wenn ich so ein Lenkrad da hab, will ich wegen dem einen Game nicht wieder auf Controller umsteigen müssen.


----------



## onlygaming (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Ich denke schon das es läuft, bin mir da zu 90% sicher, muss man halt bestimmt bisschen was einstellen aber dann funzt es bestimmt.

YouTube


----------



## Rage1988 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*



Herbststurm schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir die Kombination aus T300 + Fanatec Pedale hole oder auf dieses Fanatec Bundle warten soll:
> CSL Elite Wheel Starter Pack fuer Xbox One & PC
> 
> Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit den Fanatec Lenkrädern und weis, ob die auch mit z.B Forza Horizon 3 gut zusammen arbeiten?



Also ich finde überall nur, dass folgende Lenkräder unterstützt werden:

Thrustmaster T150
Thrustmaster T500 RS
Thrustmaster TMX V1
Thrustmaster TMX V2
Thrustmaster T300RS
Thrustmaster TX
Thrustmaster RGT
Logitech MOMO Force Feedback Racing Wheel
Logitech G920
Logitech G929
Logitech G25
Logitech G27
Currently Supported Wheels [UPDATED: 9/28 4:10 p.m.] - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums

Ich habe damals lieber zu einem Logitech G920 gegriffen, weil Logitech immer bei den unterstützten Lenkrädern dabei ist.
Es mag Lenkräder geben, die besser und teurer sind, aber was habe ich dann davon, wenn ich sie nicht in allen Rennspielen nutzen kann bzw. erst Monate nach dem Release?


----------



## onlygaming (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?*

Also ich habe bisher kein Spiel gefunden wo mein Fanatec nicht erkannt wurde, sogar in Need For Speed Most Wanted wurden meine Pedale erkannt^^
Also Forza Motorsport 7 unterstützt definitiv Fanatec, es gibt doch sogar Lenkräder dafür:

Forza Motorsport Wheel Bundle for Xbox One & PC

In Horizon 3 kann es ja auch nicht unmöglich sein,
YouTube

Bin auch schon selber auf in Horizon 3 mit dem oben genannten Lenkrad unterwegs gewesen.


----------

